# Fantastic youtube resource.



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I've spent a good few hours just absorbing this man's awesome gardening wisdom.

He has over 180 youtube videos and each and every one of them *that I have watched so far* has been jammed packed with fantastic advice.

I rather spend my time watching this than the garbage on the TV.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Very smart guy! Love it! Thanks! God is shinning!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you!

The man has an uncommon amount of common sense.

In a lot of ways he reminds me of our very own Davearm.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like that guy. Thanks for the post.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

This reminds me of my dad.
He always looked out for the single Moms in the church.
So of the older ladies who could not get down in the garden to weed or pick.
We would take them vegetables, when we went to church.
My father laid his corn by & mount the soil.
I use raised beds & organic garden, if thing go bad we will not have 5-10-10 to use, so I am trying to get the garden ready for no store bought stuff.
Some of the tomatoes were staked, but most laid on straw.
He had tons of beans, one year he planted an acre of okra!:scratch


----------

